# Garage Insulation



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

Im not far from you (San Diego). My garage faces west, so the afternoon sun heats up my garage too. I am looking at first, insulating the garage door itself, then using wall insulation and dry walling the walls and ceiling. I, personally wouldnt spray between the rafters as you want the heat to escape - i am also going to put in a couple roof vents - Ridge vents work the best (IMO) but just had the roof re-done and dont want to tear up the nice shingle job...


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

To late now but for others you should have drywalled the ceiling first. I know you haven't decided that yet.
How may square feet is the sealing compared to the rafters? about 1/3 to 1/2 more money.
How much more cooling do you need out of your mini split to do the same work. 1/3 to 1/2 more to get the same effect.
reflective foil to reflect what to where. Something shinny will reflect sunlight and maybe some heat but from inside the idea is ????
I grew up sleeping in an un finished un insulated attic and we put that stuff on the rafters it made zero difference.
A garage attached to a house should be completely drywalled and taped to keep auto off gasses out of the house.


----------



## fastsvo (May 31, 2017)

cr0ntab said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm in the process of insulating the garage (to keep heat out) and I wanted to get some feedback on insulating the rafters.
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f103/type-insulation-can-i-use-here-602449/



Curious to ask how this project ended up?


----------



## cr0ntab (Nov 26, 2017)

fastsvo said:


> Curious to ask how this project ended up?


Ended up diverting funds to a different project, so this is still an open line item.

There doesn't seem to be a strong consensus either way and across forums so I'll just make my own call when I get there based off money most likely.


----------



## cr0ntab (Nov 26, 2017)

So last weekend I ended up installing the AtticFoil and it definitely made a difference in the garage.

It wasn't drastic, but the garage doesn't get quite as hot as it did before. Don't have a thermometer in there to measure things, but I can feel a large difference. (I could feed a difference even as I was installing)

I'm definitely going to put this stuff into the attic of the house as well.









I'm still undecided on next course of action for the south facing wall. Half of it has insulation in it now, but the top half doesn't.

I would need to extend the studs out of the wall to help hold the insulation, but that's work and it's hot right now. :biggrin2:


----------



## redisleinc (Jul 13, 2018)

I have seen a ton of insulating projects up here in canada so we get both heat in summer and extreme cold in winter. What I would do is add attic baffles and insulate with an r20 insulation with poly to hold it in and seal it up nice and tight. Cut in a ridge vent and make sure intake vents at bottom that way the hot air under sheathing will escape up to ridge. Grabbed a pic online to show the idea. 
22+ year contractor 

Cheers









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cr0ntab (Nov 26, 2017)

Interesting, I hadn't seen those air baffles like that.

I'll look into that for sure!


----------



## redisleinc (Jul 13, 2018)

Yea they give enough clearance to allow insulation to pack in but vent as well. Cheaper than foil paper and will help do both heat and cool. Check home depot or any major store even lowes ir major insulation supply shops 


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

